
How could I track if the PS4 in my company is being used? - jonasrdm
I work at a company that have a PS4 so that us employees play on our free time. The problem is, it is just one console and if you work on another floor, is very frustrating to take the elevator and go there just to find that somebody else is already playing.<p>I was wandering if there&#x27;s a way to remotely track if the console is turned on&#x2F;off. I&#x27;ve checked about the PSN API, but we don&#x27;t have PSN here, its just a local account. Its a policy that when you stop playing you turn the console off.<p>Maybe some kind of hardware at the power plug?<p>I&#x27;ve searched a lot around the web and i&#x27;m out of ideas. Can anyone help me? :)
======
erdaniels
Could check out a smart power plug if you're allowed to install one:
[https://www.amazon.com/TP-Link-Required-Control-Anywhere-
HS1...](https://www.amazon.com/TP-Link-Required-Control-Anywhere-
HS100/dp/B0178IC734?tag=uid705600-20) and the API to control it if you don't
want to use an app: [https://github.com/plasticrake/tplink-smarthome-
api](https://github.com/plasticrake/tplink-smarthome-api)

~~~
jonasrdm
That's just awesome. Thanks! =D I'm going to look after it

------
cliffwarden
Web cam, optional motion detection. If no motion in X minutes assume it is
free. This will avoid cases where the PS4 is drawing power but not "in use"
(ie background updates, etc).

~~~
jonasrdm
it is a good idea! But I think it would not work 100% because the room of the
console is very busy, so it would always have motion, people may just walk in
front of the TV

------
PaulHoule
Do PS4s respond to ping or otherwise respond differently to the network when
they are turned on?

~~~
jonasrdm
Excellent idea, its simple and doesn't involve hardware. Thanks! i'll look
into it

